# Internet slow after upgrading RAM.



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,
I just upgraded my RAM from Gskill 2x2GB @1333 set to Kingston Hyper blu 2x4GB @1600 set. BIOS did not automatically recognize this set as 1600 so i had to change DRAM multiplier (?) to x8 manually from x6.6 in BIOS. and had to increase voltage to 1.64 as per requirent to get 1600. Auto timing put the ram at 11-11-11 and i changed it to 9-9-9 as per manufactures suggested setting.
Now two concerns I have:
After this upgrade, everytime I restart the computer i can see a command prompt like black windows pops up on Desktop for a short time and auto dissapears (very fast) while shortcut icons on desktops are loading. Shortcuts on desktop loads comparatively slower than RAM upgrade, why this might be happening??? 
Next:
After upgrade my internet speed is crawling..... I use tenda wireless card (forgot the model number) that goes on PCI slot. I even tried to reinstall the driver for network card, still same. I know my internet used to be way way lot faster before this upgrade.
I read somewhere about pagefile........... is there anything that might be affecting? 
I have 20 Mbit RCN service and Cisco E1000 router. If i recall it right i used to get 12-13 Mbps on this machine before, now i dont get more than 1-1.45. Laptop connecting to same router still gets 12-13.

Only software changed/added after upgrading RAM is installing seatools to check my old HDD (i have 2) which required to install .net framework 4.0 extended.
Any help would be highly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try reinstalling the G.Skill and see if the problem persists.
Personally, I've seen a lot of issues with Kingston RAM and Hyper series in particular.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Tyree said:


> Try reinstalling the G.Skill and see if the problem persists.
> Personally, I've seen a lot of issues with Kingston RAM and Hyper series in particular.


I have been got time to reinstall the G.Skill RAM back and check but talked with Kingston tech support this morning..... call transfered to higher level tech (I guess they were calling it 2nd level tech). Guy was kinda surprised with the internet speed issue and saying should have no relation of RAM and internet Speed.
About Desktop icons loading slowly..... He asked me to verify the recommended RAM speed setting, timing setting and Voltage setting...... I did check and reported back to him (while he was still on the phone). then he asked me to check the issue with auto (lower) RAM speed ie 1333 with auto timing and lower voltage 1.5 (kingston recommended for that speed). I did and this does not solve the issue,
Now he is asking me as 
Tyree did
To check back with GSkill RAMs and report back to them...... If i get time to check it tomorrow, i will update on this forum as well and rather than going through RMA process i would rather return RAM to local microcenter and buy another brand (i mean if i determine the issue was RAM)
Sad microcenter does not carry GSkill modules.
Thanks Tyree.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and please post back with results. Does the MicroCenter carry Corsair RAM? That would be a good choice for the exchange.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh well,
Just went through the second thought, may be something is wrong on my wireless reception, turned out to be true.
Must be stupid antenna of installed PCI wireless card. 
I moved the whole computer desk about a foot away from the wall towards the door making it closer to the router and obviously I am getting better internet speed, pushed it back towards the wall and speed dropped again.
My computer was always against the wall where it is now and i was getting better internet signal.
So, i conclude that... during the process of installing new RAM, somehow i touched/pushed the protruding antennae (? plural? as card has 2 of them) making it rotate or change its original angle a bit and that caused the dropping of internet signal reception.
Now i have to find that sweet antenna angle to get most i can get... tedious ..... I have to pull the desk, change antena angle, push the desk back, clear temporary internet files (otherwise it gives me spike using already downloaded content) and test again and again.
About slow loading of desktop icon..........
I noticed that the cmd like screen poping and disappearing was actually AMD related... something like *AMD video accelerating*..... could not read it fast enough as poping window does not stay on desktop long enough to be able to read from its title bar.... but i was able to read a bit pointing mouse to its minimized icon on the bottom of screen.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I would suggest sticking with the 1333mhz speed as the memory controller on the phenom 2's do not support 1600mhz. You may experience issues with your current settings.


----------

